# Nobody told plumber they make low profile traps



## den (Mar 28, 2009)

Did a house inspection for a realator and this is what was in the basement shower. Trap hung down through the diffuser. The light was above the diffuser and tapped off a light next grid over. It had single wires only and was spliced in the air. One of many problems.


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

Your problem isn't the plumber, it's the HO doing an illegal remodel. The trap was likely there all along.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I always hate to see bad wiring on a drop ceiling. It's so easy to end up with the whole grid energized


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> ...It's so easy to end up with the whole grid energized


 In a shower stall, no less.

-John


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

that is a thing of beauty. I would have liked to have seen another angle on the trap. what a masterpiece.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

All of that work is Cletis.


----------



## kawaikfx400 (Jul 14, 2008)

Big John said:


> In a shower stall, no less.
> 
> -John


So true


----------



## den (Mar 28, 2009)

Just got back home and I can post more pics later. There was things like this all over house. They also have a floating neutral someplace as half or more recepticles didn't have a ground although one was hooked up on recepticles.


----------



## den (Mar 28, 2009)

here is a better picture of trap. the trap comes from new whirlpool in master bath upstairs. Notice where they put the switch for tub-easy to reach while in there. Also this is the furnace disconnect fed by 2 wire and romex to furnace has ground disconnected and not in conduit or mc wire. The other pic is a light that was in attic.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

That is a straight up ghetto installation, from the plumbing thru the tile work endind at the electrical.


----------



## den (Mar 28, 2009)

forgot to get furnace picture in.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

SJ cord feeding switch?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

If Shockdoc is saying something is hack, it must be _really_ bad.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Peter D said:


> If Shockdoc is saying something is hack, it must be _really_ bad.


Hack would be a complement. That's ten steps beyond hack.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I love how he went up past the grid with the tile, probably telling himself he's not a hack, he doest it right...tile to the top...


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

captkirk said:


> I love how he went up past the grid with the tile, probably telling himself he's not a hack, he doest it right...tile to the top...


If he owned a square or a level. My first tile job in my basement bathroom looks 50x better.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

All I have to say here .,, Noix .,, but more money for us to fix the mess what that person did in the house.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

shokdoc said it, that is ghetto. tile job makes me wanna puke. I wouldda *run* away from that, no price is high enough.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

wildleg said:


> tile job makes me wanna puke.


But why???? :jester:


----------



## elecpatsfan (Oct 1, 2010)

Tell the h.o. to burn the place down and start over


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I don't think any of use would have the slightest problem with gutting that and starting over.


----------



## SEREMan2000 (Aug 29, 2011)

switch next to the tub is fine its not within the footprint of the tub


----------



## kbatku (Oct 18, 2011)

Awesome! They let you use white PVC for drains there? Does that door in the ;last pic actually OPEN???


----------



## kbatku (Oct 18, 2011)

SEREMan2000 said:


> switch next to the tub is fine its not within the footprint of the tub


It's creepy, and I'm thinking there was a revision. Wait while I get my code book...


----------



## den (Mar 28, 2009)

we can't have any switch that can be reached from tub or shower area here- inspector says so!! 6' min from edge


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

kbatku said:


> ...Does that door in the last pic actually OPEN?


 :laughing: I was wondering the same thing. If it does, it looks like had to shave a few inches off the top.

-John


----------



## den (Mar 28, 2009)

Yes that door opened into an unfinished room they hadn't started on yet. Havn't heard back from the realtor about any thing yet. she probably didn't like my report.


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

den said:


> Did a house inspection for a realator and this is what was in the basement shower. Trap hung down through the diffuser. The light was above the diffuser and tapped off a light next grid over. It had single wires only and was spliced in the air. One of many problems.


They were just roughing in for the newest "green" home improvement. Gray-water showering. :thumbup:


----------



## SEREMan2000 (Aug 29, 2011)

where in the code coes it say a switch has to be 6" away from a tub...as for inspectors alot of them make the stuff up as they go along...i had an inspector fail a job for failure to use green wire nuts on the ground....glad ct requires all violations be in writing with code refrences to boot


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

Is this some kind of optical illusion? The shower wall doesn't look square. The tiling is just so damn awful I can't tell. A chinese tradesperson funhouse.


----------

